# Trinity Supercloset



## drobot013 (Dec 20, 2009)

first off i would like to say thank you before hand to anyone that posts a reply. With that said I am leaning towards getting the trinity by supercloset. I am not very mechanically gifted so building a grow room by hand (to me) is far beyond my capabilities. I have decided to go with a grow room that is ample in height as in width. I'm not really too concerned with space as the dimensions of the trinity grow box is a foot shy of my downstairs closet (which i plan to put it in) and also price is not really relevant since time pretty sparse in my life. Please do not take offense as I am trying to find out people's personal experience with this particular grow machine and I am not really interested in how I should build one myself or how i should get another better grow shed. I just want to know if anyone has experience with the trinity by supercloset.


----------



## botwin (Jan 5, 2010)

I would also be interested. Did you buy one?


----------



## drobot013 (Jan 6, 2010)

botwin said:


> I would also be interested. Did you buy one?


no I have not and its hard to get an unbiased opinion on here about which turnkey growboxes are good. It always seems that those who are with a company are trying to push their product and how wonderful it is. That's why i Have decided to make my own not only will it be cheaper but also it will be the first thing that i will have made on my own that actually exist on a physical level (i write software code)


----------



## greenthumb213 (Jan 8, 2010)

idk but i read the trinity is the shit!


----------



## yourlocal420 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have recently purchased a Trinity growbox from SuperCloset. I got it optioned with the 600w MH in veg instead of the 400W and also the CO2 upgrade. When it arrives I will show it right off of the truck and a tutorial on how to get it up and running.
I have 3 Bog's strains (Sourbubble bx3, Bogglegum, Lifesaver) and Legend's Ultimate Indica all ready to get started from scratch. So please tune in I intend to do a detailed grow journal for this turn key growbox. I have been searching the net for anything on the Trinity as well and haven't found anything either so I think it will be a journal well followed. Hang in there.


----------



## lucky7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Any update on the Trinity? There really isn't much out there on this closet and I'm quite interested


----------



## hydrofan (Feb 20, 2010)

I am also looking at the SuperCloset Trinity (Click for link to it). My buddy bought a MiniFile awhile back and is in love with it. He has had two amazing grows so far. I am getting my tax return check soon and plan on purchasing right away. I have found www.hydro-unlimited.com (Also great resource for information, owner has degree in plants) has a $600 Rebate on the SuperCloset cabinets!! I looked into it and its for 600 dollar worth of groceries, SO MUNCHIES HAHAHA. I hear they are the best so I rather spend money on something that will last and pay for its self like people say the Supercloset cabinet do.


----------



## superherbsmoker (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm looking at all options at this point, I like the Supercloset, but I've heard mixed reviews on it, it seems fairly stealth and it's got some automation to it, I don't know how it performs, and it's expensive, but less than others I've seen.

Currently I'm planning and designing my own stealth box, but I'll see what the costs come to before I start a build, and if I see that others are having success I may reconsider the Supercloset, I was looking at the deluxe model.

I'd like to see what yields people get from it and how easy it is to use and what issues it has, I've heard it can have heat issues for example.

Also, I'd like to know if anyone uses the Supercloset in a small apartment??

I don't want the landlord or maintenance guy seeing it and asking questions or snooping around, but it does look like a locker and has a lock, so if might be a good option for beginner stealth growers like myself or people with limited time or skills too.


----------



## superherbsmoker (Feb 20, 2010)

yourlocal420 said:


> I have recently purchased a Trinity growbox from SuperCloset. I got it optioned with the 600w MH in veg instead of the 400W and also the CO2 upgrade. When it arrives I will show it right off of the truck and a tutorial on how to get it up and running.
> I have 3 Bog's strains (Sourbubble bx3, Bogglegum, Lifesaver) and Legend's Ultimate Indica all ready to get started from scratch. So please tune in I intend to do a detailed grow journal for this turn key growbox. I have been searching the net for anything on the Trinity as well and haven't found anything either so I think it will be a journal well followed. Hang in there.



I'm interested to know how it goes for you, keep us updated please!! Hope it's successful for you, do you live in an apartment??


----------



## BIGDAVE (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, fellow RIUers, I just picked up a Supercloset Trinity used from a local rag(newspaper). Actually, I got three cabinets. I hope to improve several aspects of this item. A better mousetrap if you may. Like a few of us, I have looked at this setup for a while, Drooling sometimes... So Look for a journal soon. From getting the pieces to wherever this lands me. Should add the fact that this is the first go at this and any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Figured the best way to jump in is with both feet. YAHOO!


----------



## Deznuts (Jul 11, 2010)

I live in an apartment,,and have been using the SC Trinity now for 7 months,,,,And I can say this,,,,Its NOT everything they say it is !! But it will do what they say it will do,,,it is a beast AFTER YOU will have to change a few things !!! 1st off,,,yes you can hear it ! (It sounds like your bathroom fan is on) 2nd I had them send me more of the double sided tape and doubled up on it, and that sloved the lights coming from the top and bottom, 3rd Smell, My 1st run in it waz Pineapple Express It stunk and yes I could smell it!!! they sent me an Ozone thing,,,it looks all cheap,,, BUT ITS MONEY!!!!! they should put one in with every sale!!! Now after all that,,,is fixed this system is sick,and will do what they say it will,, I can turn out new runs every 6 weeks !! And yes im running the CO2! I have one run already done and here are the numbers,,4 plants in 6inch blocks, Just over an oz and half per plant !!! So 2nd run has 2 week left on her with 6 plants,,,,we'll see,,,,,,,


----------



## Deznuts (Jul 11, 2010)

And im sorry to sound so dumb,,,,But I dont know how to Post threads with pictures,,,if sumone takes a sec and tell me how,,,Ill show you all my pictures with this Trinity And my Pineapple Express im curing now 18 days so far !!!!! The heat yea with the 600 watter she will get hot it there,,,,I bought Eco Plus Blower 180 cfm,,,no more problem,,$100 bucks!!!! thanks everyone!!


----------



## Deznuts (Jul 14, 2010)

Well my numbers are in on my 1st ever Hydro grow with the Trinity SC,,,,, HOLY SHIT I think I hit a home run,,,I waz told to look to get an OZ per plant,,,but I wanted an OZ and a half per plant !!! My 1st run waz just 4 plants,,2 Blue Venem,,,White Widow and Blueberry,,,,and 2 Pineapple Express,,,,,,, dried for a week and cured for 3 weeks 9 and half OZ's,,,,,,9.5 !!!!! So happy, So 4 everyone that BITCHES about this system,,,it cost 2 much !!! I'm laugh at all of you !!! Just made over half the money back,and my 2nd run has aweek and a half left ! I sleep well at nite !!!!


----------



## BIGDAVE (Jul 20, 2010)

When you make a post, use the advanced option (not the quick post) and then click on manage attachments. you can add pictures from here. Hope That helps


----------



## infamous524 (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't purchased the Trinity SuperCloset but through all my research I'm leaning heavy towards a purchase. Tell me this if you can...I thought that the unit already has a 180 cfm blower that pushes air to the carbon filter.


----------



## temunator (Aug 22, 2010)

all of the supercloset cabs arent worth the money... u could make that one for around 1-1,5k


----------



## AdamSweet (Sep 7, 2010)

Im so so glad to find this post guys. need help. I have been tossing and turning between this and the northern lights gear.

The trinity seems to be a lot cheaper. Does this mean it is not as good?

The package i was looking at with BC Northern lights can produce 18 plants per harvest every 5 weeks with no downtime. You guys are only talking about 6 plants at a time??

Is this beacuse you are staggering grows? I thought the trinity could do 44 plant (24 adults at a time?

Sorry for all the questions but im so close to going northern lights.


----------



## Spoc (Sep 7, 2010)

Be carefull with BC Northern Lights. I hear of people dismantling there grow box due to it's confined space. Contrary to popular belief, these boxes are not for the novice. You'll constantly be tweaking that box. Your much better off with a tent. Bigger, cheaper and you can break them down.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Oct 10, 2010)

I got a trinity up and rolling now if anyone wants to check it out. I didn't post any pics or a journal here just cause I am lazy and I think that a video will answer any questions. Anyways if you wanna check it out go here http://www.youtube.com/user/yourlocal420. I added a few things such as a larger carbon scrubber, and a co2 controller to maintain 1500 ppm. I hope this answers any questions anyone might have. Peace


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 10, 2010)

Not for nothing and I am not downing anyone but for the $2500 that that thing costs you could put together a mean tent setup or 5 small ones. Add up the cost of the items in that cab and I think you will find that you are paying well over a grand to have somebody assemble it. I have a 2x4 tent with a T5 and a 400HPS intake/ exhaust, a scrog, and a carbon filter and I could buy 4 more for that price.


----------



## Deznuts (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok 1st off people that say there not worth the money,,,dont have the money for one!!! With that said Ive had mine for 8 months now,,,,I made my money back on the 2nd run with it !! The rest is str8 cash,,,now with the dollars and cent outta the way,,,,Yea it says you can run what up to 24 adults at a time,,,,nope !! well yea with the small ass blocks I guess ! But your plants will be on the smaller side,,,,Im running 4 6inch blocks, so all 4 ladies have plenty of room! 3 outta the 4 runs i've had I have a dry weight of over 10 O's and the othe came in at just over 9,,,,,so im getting 2and half to 3 O's per plant,,,,which is sick ! Im buying one more flowering box with the 600 in it,,,so with my math ,,,,2 boxes running 8 plants at a time over a pound EVERY 5 to 6 weeks ! Now yes you could go with a tent and for ALOT cheaper too,,,now number1, with a tent if I walk into the room you know what it is the sec you see it (with the fans off,you dont know what the hell this thing is) ! 2 If I know you have plants and I want to kick a window in while your out,easy to steal your plants (I dont worry when I leave the place locking the boxes) So over all,,, Im buying a 2nd one next month!


----------



## Deznuts (Oct 13, 2010)

You said you added a larger carbon scrubber can I ask what you got,,, and whats the diff between the 2 ??? And into my 5 to 6 week of flower my tips and the big fan leaves on the outter part gets like a " rust" brown spots any ideas?? Keep on keepin on!


----------



## bkbelle (Oct 23, 2010)

Deznuts said:


> Ok 1st off people that say there not worth the money,,,dont have the money for one!!! With that said Ive had mine for 8 months now,,,,I made my money back on the 2nd run with it !! The rest is str8 cash,,,now with the dollars and cent outta the way,,,,Yea it says you can run what up to 24 adults at a time,,,,nope !! well yea with the small ass blocks I guess ! But your plants will be on the smaller side,,,,Im running 4 6inch blocks, so all 4 ladies have plenty of room! 3 outta the 4 runs i've had I have a dry weight of over 10 O's and the othe came in at just over 9,,,,,so im getting 2and half to 3 O's per plant,,,,which is sick ! Im buying one more flowering box with the 600 in it,,,so with my math ,,,,2 boxes running 8 plants at a time over a pound EVERY 5 to 6 weeks ! Now yes you could go with a tent and for ALOT cheaper too,,,now number1, with a tent if I walk into the room you know what it is the sec you see it (with the fans off,you dont know what the hell this thing is) ! 2 If I know you have plants and I want to kick a window in while your out,easy to steal your plants (I dont worry when I leave the place locking the boxes) So over all,,, Im buying a 2nd one next month!


pardon my ignorance here I'm a first timer about to buy a trinity with CO2 and 600w upgrade but you lost me with the 4-6in blocks you were referring to do you mind me asking what that is? are you growing a 12 plants instead of 24 to give them more room which is why you get a higher yield?


----------



## Deznuts (Nov 17, 2010)

The blocks come with the unit the 6inch and 1 inch growing blocks do, the blocks are what the plant is growing in, you start with a small 1 inch block which you put your seeds into,and when your roots show at the bottom you take that 1inch block and put it into the 6 inch blocks that come with the unit!!! I bought the 4 inch ones at my store in town thinking I could fit more in there,,,,well yeah I could but they were smaller plants!!! here are the facts, I tried 6 5 and 4 plants flowering at one time,,,,with 6 inch blocks and 4 inch blocks! The best way I have found out is Im growing 4 plants using the 6inch blocks ( roots have more room plants are taller! ) With 5 or more plants WAY TO CROWDED IN THERE NO LIGHT REACHES THE 2ND LEVEL!!!! So im growing 4 plant at a time in the 6 blockS im getting over 10 O's a run, and with the Trinity I turn a run every 5,, 6 weeks ! with the numbers (they) say 12,24,plants at a time! Well yea if you count everything im doing in both boxes at one time,Seeds,Veg'ing,and Flower'ing But with THIS system, I only flower 4 plants at a time, with ALL the light the 2nd and 3rd levels get, my yeilds speak for themselfs, NOW with my 4 flowering girls only have 3 weeks left, I go to the other VEG box with the 400 in it Change the bulb and start to flower the other run coming through on 12/12, So when the Girls in the 600watt box are done, I take the girls out of the 400 box move em into the 600 box and they already have been flowering for 3 week,5 weeks in the 600 box, with this system thats how you turn EVERY 5 6 WEEKS!!!!


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Nov 17, 2010)

drobot013 said:


> no I have not and its hard to get an unbiased opinion on here about which turnkey growboxes are good. It always seems that those who are with a company are trying to push their product and how wonderful it is. That's why i Have decided to make my own not only will it be cheaper but also it will be the first thing that i will have made on my own that actually exist on a physical level (i write software code)


I was going to say you can get alot more for alot less than 4k plus the way i look at it is if you didnt have the effort or knolege of setting up a room and a hydro system you wouldnt have the knoledge or effort to mantaime it 
good luck with your grow.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 17, 2010)

Deznuts said:


> Ok 1st off people that say there not worth the money,,,dont have the money for one!!! With that said Ive had mine for 8 months now,,,,I made my money back on the 2nd run with it !! The rest is str8 cash,,,now with the dollars and cent outta the way,,,,Yea it says you can run what up to 24 adults at a time,,,,nope !! well yea with the small ass blocks I guess ! But your plants will be on the smaller side,,,,Im running 4 6inch blocks, so all 4 ladies have plenty of room! 3 outta the 4 runs i've had I have a dry weight of over 10 O's and the othe came in at just over 9,,,,,so im getting 2and half to 3 O's per plant,,,,which is sick ! Im buying one more flowering box with the 600 in it,,,so with my math ,,,,2 boxes running 8 plants at a time over a pound EVERY 5 to 6 weeks ! Now yes you could go with a tent and for ALOT cheaper too,,,now number1, with a tent if I walk into the room you know what it is the sec you see it (with the fans off,you dont know what the hell this thing is) ! 2 If I know you have plants and I want to kick a window in while your out,easy to steal your plants (I dont worry when I leave the place locking the boxes) So over all,,, Im buying a 2nd one next month!


I have the money to buy one but why would I pay $2500 for a light, a hydro setup, a fan w/ filter and a metal box? I have a tent setup right now that is 3 times the size of that closet with a 1000 watt light a huge scrubber and every thing else I need for less than a thousand bucks. You say you have had it for 8 months and you have already done 4 grows? And you made your $2500 back with the first 2? You are full of shit. Wow it grows a whole 10 o's (in 2 months or less apparently)? Dude I get more than that out of my 2x4 tent with a 2x3 scrog. In my opinion anyone that spends that kind of money on a little grow cab should have their head checked. Hey can you let us all know how you are getting 10 o's in less than 2 months?


----------



## Deznuts (Dec 1, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> I have the money to buy one but why would I pay $2500 for a light, a hydro setup, a fan w/ filter and a metal box? I have a tent setup right now that is 3 times the size of that closet with a 1000 watt light a huge scrubber and every thing else I need for less than a thousand bucks. You say you have had it for 8 months and you have already done 4 grows? And you made your $2500 back with the first 2? You are full of shit. Wow it grows a whole 10 o's (in 2 months or less apparently)? Dude I get more than that out of my 2x4 tent with a 2x3 scrog. In my opinion anyone that spends that kind of money on a little grow cab should have their head checked. Hey can you let us all know how you are getting 10 o's in less than 2 months?


 

LOLOLOLOL im full of shit,,,,,,,,,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I stand behind everything I put above!! and good for you and you tents as soon as I walk into the room with the tents in it I know what it is the sec I see it and you cant lock a tent up if I want in I cut my way in,,Im happy for you and what your getting with a "tent" I wanted sumthing I could lock and I went this way !!! NOW DUMB FUCK, my system is 2 6 foot box's while one run is getting done in Flowering (I do that for 9 weeks ) at week 7 the other run which has been in Veg I start on there flowering SO 1 run comes out the other run goes in with ONLY 6 OR 7 MORE WEEKS OF FLOWERING!!! and repeat,,,,I can Veg and Flower at the same time , they spend 5 week in box #1 400 watt 3 to 4 week of Veg,,,, and 2 weeks of Flower,, once the run thats Flowering in box#2 600 watts comes out I move the run from Box #1 to box #2 for 6 more weeks of Flower!!! So Please tell me how im FULL OF SHIT????? Oh P.S. im SOOOO full of shit I just order my 2ND TRINITY BITCH !!! peace out haters,,,, and P.S. P.S. Im loving my new place I moved into last month yea thing r ruff lololol NEXT!


----------



## Deznuts (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh and I use to use a 1000 watt light,,,,,,,I didnt wanna go that way this time ! So again good for you I'm soooooo happy for what you've done "Air High Five" there you go!!! It sounded like you needed or want sum props !!! I dont need or want any of that, I just put what i've done,,,,Have a good day!


----------



## harveyjarvey (Dec 3, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Not for nothing and I am not downing anyone but for the $2500 that that thing costs you could put together a mean tent setup or 5 small ones. Add up the cost of the items in that cab and I think you will find that you are paying well over a grand to have somebody assemble it. I have a 2x4 tent with a T5 and a 400HPS intake/ exhaust, a scrog, and a carbon filter and I could buy 4 more for that price.


All you seem to do is hate on other peoples threads, The guy just paid for the cost of putting it together in one grow...


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 3, 2010)

It seems there is more hatred for me that I am concerned about not wasting money than there is for you who has wasted his money. With a name like deznuts I guess smarts isnt gonna be your best trait anyway.


----------



## Deznuts (Dec 7, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> It seems there is more hatred for me that I am concerned about not wasting money than there is for you who has wasted his money. With a name like deznuts I guess smarts isnt gonna be your best trait anyway.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Oh yea im DUMB because of my name now ?? Ok your rite maybe I should use my real one !!! You HATED on me because of a chioce I made,,,I share what i'm getting out of it and you call me a lair !!! Go spread your HATE sum where else,,,,, and Oh your big boy tent cant Veg and Flower at the same time like mine !!! So yes yes it it cheaper, but your turning a run every 3 to 4 months! now I know why its cheaper ! You get what you pay for!!! are the SC alot of money FUCK YEA, and no joke I bought ANOTHER TRINITY last Wed, there getting better last Feb they took 6 week to get to me, now they said 3 weeks,,,,And im getting my OG Kush # 18 ready for em !!! Ive beatin Bone Cancer twice now,,,Im made MANY promises with the man upstairs I DONT FUCKING LIE , ASSHOLE !!!!!!!!!! I share what im doing to maybe help others, and to get sum feed back ! and I get you sharing your BAD DAY with everyone,,,,your good people! good 4 u im glad what your working with is working 4 u,,,,for real god bless you and you tent !


----------



## Deznuts (Dec 7, 2010)

And im sorry I know im dumb and all,,, but how am I wasting money if I made it back with in 5 months????? Rule number 1 in BUSINESS, IT TAKES MONEY TO MAKE MONEY ! write it down take a picture I dont give a fuck !!! Im done with you,,, you bore me! nuthing your saying makes any sence,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dan Grow (Jan 19, 2011)

Right on Dez!!
I have a Deluxe. I just pulled 3/4 of an elbow on the first go round!
I think that it was a great investment. I got mine for the same reasons. It runs itself!!
Hate the Haters!!!!

Keep up the good grows, Bro!!


----------



## Deznuts (Jan 20, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> Right on Dez!!
> I have a Deluxe. I just pulled 3/4 of an elbow on the first go round!
> I think that it was a great investment. I got mine for the same reasons. It runs itself!!
> Hate the Haters!!!!
> ...


 
Hey yea,,,,sum love up in here !!! thank you sumone that HAS ONE !! speaking bout what WE know !!! lololol And you know whats sad, I am soooo dumb I dont know how to start a tread and upload pic on here to so people whats really going on!!! Oh and my 2nd Trinity system came last week,,,,1st run in her will be Sour Kush ! If sumone want to take a min and walk a dumb guy through it ill start a thread with pictures! after 2nd round of Cancer, I just forget things sumtimes!


----------



## Dan Grow (Jan 20, 2011)

I will totally walk you through.
Afford me some time though....I have to go to work.
I just started with Amnesia...we can trade pics. Ha!!


----------



## Deznuts (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweet,,,,,,,,Please help, I know how to turn the computer on, and off,,,,,its ends their !! lol


----------



## soloudyoucanhearit (Jan 24, 2011)

keep doin yo thing Dez...leaning heavy on getting a sc trinity. this will be my first time growing ever, so excuse me for the questions. how does it come shipped? does it really include everything i need to get started? any other advice, or pros and cons? i would really appreciate it. just recieved my og kush #18 and sour kush seeds from attitude, and just wanna make sure the trinity is the way to go...


----------



## Deznuts (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks man,,,,,, Get the Trinity, I just got my 2nd one in 2 weeks ago,and fired it up today!!! And yes It will come with everything to get started ! and I have NEVER done it before either,,,,,Youtube is your class room, get ready to sit and watch MANY hours!!! Pros,,,,,its a beast and it will do EVERYTHING they say,,,, Cons you will hear the fans, (like 3 bathroom fans on) so not real loud, but you WILL hear them ,,,,,,,, and if you get one get an Ozone thing they have ,,,,helps with the smell,,,,well worth it and if you ask they'll give you one!! shipping,,,,,VERY WELL PACKAGED noone would ever know what it is!!!! rite to my apartment in a truck with a lift gate!!!


----------



## Dan Grow (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with Dez.....the Trinity looks like it is the Shite!
I have the Deluxe and want to upgrade....I may have to wait a cycle or two though.

The closet makes a little white noise....helps me sleep at night.....well that and the nice indica I grew....heh heh...

I didn't get an ozone thingy....what is that?!

youtube is DEFINITELY A CLASSROOM!!

Dez, sorry about not helping with pics yet......do you have a pc or mac?
you have to export them in a smaller file size......


----------



## Deznuts (Jan 25, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> I agree with Dez.....the Trinity looks like it is the Shite!
> I have the Deluxe and want to upgrade....I may have to wait a cycle or two though.
> 
> The closet makes a little white noise....helps me sleep at night.....well that and the nice indica I grew....heh heh...
> ...


 
Sup Dan,,,,yea when I 1st got mine back in Mar 10 I had em in my room with me, helped me sleep SOOOO GOOD! and now I have a 2nd one (trinity), im now in a 2 bedroom so I can have MY room back and they got there own space!! and the Ozonator is what its called,,,,after my 1st run I called SC told them I waz having alittle trouble with smell ( damn Pineapple Express ) and they sent me this little plastic R2D2 cheap looking thing, WOW problem gone !!!! Oh and I have a PC, and ive been looking in my Rollitup area dont know how to start a damn tread and put pictures in,,,,,,,,,AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I have so much to share and show !!!! lolol Oh and Dan if you already have the Deluxe, think about calling SC its not on there website but my friend did this and he had a Deluxe also, he called em and order just the Flowering side of the Trinity, they will charge you $1995,,,and then BAM you have a Trinty !!!! Thanks Man,,,,,


----------



## HippieFarmer (Jan 27, 2011)

What's up with the "real cross airflow" design? How it set up? I have a 2 sided cab I'm gonna use that's almost as big as the trinity and I. Want to incorperate some of its design into mine. where's the intake port enter the cab proper?does it enter both sides? Same for exhaust. How's the clone chamber ventilated? I would like to see pics as well espically of last day of flower and the space it ocupied it cab. I only have a smart phone so thumbs in the thread would be nice.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 27, 2011)

FUUUUUUCK THAT.. give my 4 grand and ill grow you pounds.. you cant with that BS


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 27, 2011)

IF you buy that YOU MUST have SPACE restrictions OR you have OCD and want it to Look preety. other than that. 3grand, Get a Big Tent. Big Lights, Big Pots. and have Money left over for all your Nutes,Fans,Meters,Equip.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with bigv and raw, you must be out of your mind to spend close to 4 grand on that. if you add up everything it comes with your paying WAY over $1000 for someone to just put it together. The guys who made this got a good thing going and are making some big dollars on ignorant people who spend money first and research later


----------



## HippieFarmer (Jan 27, 2011)

Forget the cab itself I have a cab I want to know about the superponics and the interior design. I have to grow in a bedroom still live in the room and not let the 3 non smokers know what I'm doing. If u can fit those requirement and still grow pounds then by all means tell us wise ones


----------



## HippieFarmer (Jan 27, 2011)

Dan and Dez what number of plants did u each start with?end with? Did u have enough room at the end of flowering? Could your yield be improved by less plants for more room?


----------



## HippieFarmer (Jan 27, 2011)

Also guys did y'all like the nutes they provided with the cabs? I'm kinda stuck on what to do in that department I need to do more reading on that subject. I wouldn't say no to any good advice


----------



## HippieFarmer (Jan 27, 2011)

Also guys did y'all like the nutes they provided with the cabs? I'm kinda stuck on what to do in that department I need to do more reading on that subject. I wouldn't say no to any good advice


----------



## Dan Grow (Jan 28, 2011)

I yielded 3/4 of an lbs. on this harvest.
I didn't use their nutes. I used my friends.
Most of the weight came from only 3 plants. I started with eleven and there was definitely crowding.
I had canopy issues and didn't control the height of my plants well enough.
This time I went with 8 in staggered locations. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## HippieFarmer (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks dan I look forward to seeing how that go's . I'm also interested n how ur ventalation works between the three grow areas.into and out of the box also. Not for the lights I got that figured out. Also what's the inside measurements of the cab? These things would b very helpfull 2 know. Thanks for any help


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 1, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> I yielded 3/4 of an lbs. on this harvest.
> I didn't use their nutes. I used my friends.
> Most of the weight came from only 3 plants. I started with eleven and there was definitely crowding.
> I had canopy issues and didn't control the height of my plants well enough.
> This time I went with 8 in staggered locations. I will let you know what happens.


 
My 1st run I had 4 plants and got 10.5 OZ's,,,,,,,,, rite now im trying 3 plants and see what I get,,,,,,,,no I didnt use the Nuts they sent, I used my own !!!! and for MR know it all up above, Im in an Apartment, I needed sumthing I could lock !!! I walk into your tent room, I know what it is the sec I see it,,,,,, Ive had people in the same room with these, and they HAVE NO IDEA !!! I would love to show pictures, I just dont know how to post em!


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 1, 2011)

I love how people just call others names , when they dont understand sumthing ! Oh and yes I can grow that with this BS!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 1, 2011)

no body said you cant grow with that setup obviously you can because thats what its built for. Just saying its a huge waste of money, if you wanted something u can lock up buy your own metal cabinet with locks and buy a light some mylar a inline fan some nutes a carbon filter some soil or a dro system if thats what you prefer and tada i just saved u over $1500, you can thank me later.


----------



## ericthegreen1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am having a good ole time with my Trinity. I am just about to turn the lights down and flower these girls in the pic. Deznuts is right on..no one knows what is going on until bangos..I open the doors to their shocking surprise. It's one of the best things about it..watching peoples faces when they see what's going on inside.


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 2, 2011)

Dank, I am really sorry, bro, but you just do not know what you are talking about. In order to take a metal cabinet and fabricate it in the way that these cabinets are done, you would need A LOT of equipment. There are all kinds of built in fans, welding, drilled circular and oblong holes of 2", 3", 4".....rivets, etc.....i guarantee you don't have a 4" metal drill bit laying around next to your oxyacetylene blow torch....it is one thing to set up a tent, but to have it all in a light sealed cabinet, that doesn't stink and regulates its own temperature.....I think you are giving yourself a little TOO much credit.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 2, 2011)

After reading what i said again I'm sorry if i came off as a dick as that wasnt what i was trying to do. But I didnt mean I myself have the equipment to build it because yes your right it would require alot of it, My point was your throwing alot of money at somebody to do it for you when you could get a better set up for the money you would be paying, tent or whatever you prefer . Thats all I was trying to say and again if I came off as a dick my bad.


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 2, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> After reading what i said again I'm sorry if i came off as a dick as that wasnt what i was trying to do. But I didnt mean I myself have the equipment to build it because yes your right it would require alot of it, My point was your throwing alot of money at somebody to do it for you when you could get a better set up for the money you would be paying, tent or whatever you prefer . Thats all I was trying to say and again if I came off as a dick my bad.


 

Props to Dank for checkin himself,,,,,,, Every point you made is true,,,,But your wrong these are very well put together and I do love the fact I didnt know shit bout growning and this has made it so eaasy it keeps the temps a hum just perfect !! Stuff I just COULD NOT HAVE DONE MYSELF! (After Bone Cancer in my hip ) are they alot FUCK YEA, Could I have done it for cheaper with a tent system,,,sure but didnt wanna go that way!!! heck I just say If its workin for YOU and YOURS, THEN FUCK THE BULLSHIT, I SUPPORT YOU AND THE CAUSE ! GROW THAT SHIT THE BEST WAY YOU CAN, and if I can help anyone shit its a good day !


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 2, 2011)

Eric Mad props to man,,,,,,,,,,,and how many girls is in the picture ???? im running one now with 3 plants ( oh how they love the extra room ) I topped em and I super cropped em !! I really think I'll get more outta 3 over the 4 plants! one month we shall see !!! AND OH WOULD SUM1 TELL THIS DUMB MUTHER FUCKER HOW TO START A TREAD AND POST MY PICTURES!!!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 2, 2011)

Deznuts said:


> Eric Mad props to man,,,,,,,,,,,and how many girls is in the picture ???? im running one now with 3 plants ( oh how they love the extra room ) I topped em and I super cropped em !! I really think I'll get more outta 3 over the 4 plants! one month we shall see !!! AND OH WOULD SUM1 TELL THIS DUMB MUTHER FUCKER HOW TO START A TREAD AND POST MY PICTURES!!!


go to whichever part of the forum your thread belongs such as indoor growing or grow journals or something. then in the top left corner it will say post new thread in bold. as for pictures upload them to your computer and once you figured out how to make your own thread hit advanced reply then scroll down and click manage attachments then there you are. hope that helped


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 4, 2011)

Dez,
Click "Reply to Thread"
Click "Go Advanced" (in the lower right corner)
Click on the paperclip above the two earth icons...it is the attachment link
Click "Add Files"
Click "Select Files"
Find it on your computer and select it
Click "Upload Photos"
Make sure "Insert Inline" is Checked
Click "done"
Ta Da!!
Hope this helps....I want to see your girls. :0)


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys,,,,yes it helped !!!! now the only problem i'm having is,,,im taking pictues with my phone and uploading to my computer (and there in my pictures, I went and looked ) but when I go to upload em on to here, all my pictures on my computer are there but the weed ones,,,,,WTF ???????????????? where did they go, and why are they playing with me ? lol


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 4, 2011)

Well ok found the pics,,,,now it says there to big !??? I give up !


----------



## HippieFarmer (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok so I happen to have a cab of my own that would be ideal & I have tools plus the know how on how to use them I just want to know how the trinity runs its ventilation into & out of the box & between the 2 sides. I ha ve the lights vents planed out already any help would be nice


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 16, 2011)

hippie,
i want to hear more about how you are going to set it up....can i see pics? sounds cool.


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 16, 2011)

HippieFarmer said:


> Ok so I happen to have a cab of my own that would be ideal & I have tools plus the know how on how to use them I just want to know how the trinity runs its ventilation into & out of the box & between the 2 sides. I ha ve the lights vents planed out already any help would be nice


 
The great thing bout the Trinity it the pics on the web site it looks one cab together its not,,,,its 2 diff cab,,,,,so I can Flower and Veg at the same time !!!


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 17, 2011)

i was totally confused by that in the beginning......they should separate them in the pic.....


----------



## 1extraclip (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys looking into a Trinity. I find it hard to believe you are having trouble trouble growing more than four plants but trust me I know nothing about this yet. Do you think a DIY T5 upgrade at the base of the flowering side would help ie like the BCNL Producers have 



Also does anybody have the LED upgrade in it? Can I use an LED in there?

And how loud are the fans? I would love for someone to do a dB reading but thats prob asking too much can someone use a reference. I know I heard as loud as a bathroom fan but those vary so much that its a bad example. I have two bathrooms one is like a vacuum cleaner and the other is like a computer.


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 21, 2011)

Yo!
That lighting looks dangerous!. Having light tubes so close to the reservoir doesn't seem like a good idea....I also can't see that having an affect on bud size....does anybody know more about this?!...seems gimmicky, but I would be interested to hear about and see pics of real results.
How deep is that reservoir? It looks really shallow....wouldn't you have to change your water almost everyday?

From what I know about LED's, they are really good for vegetative growth, but not so much for flower....although people keep telling me the tech is getting better....anybody have their own experience to share?

Who was having trouble growing more than four plants?

My cabinet is pretty quiet....it is like white noise..it sounds like your fridge when the compressor kicks in.


----------



## Deznuts (Feb 21, 2011)

No 4 at a time is what "I" found to be the best for me,,,,,,,4 plants in 6inch blocks,,,,, im thinkin of trying these 4 inch blocks I got and do a few more !!! I just couldnt see more than 4 at a time with the 6inch blocks,,,I would think they would be fighting for the light THEY GET SO DAMN BIG !!! with 4 every girl get her own corner to do her thing,,,,, the noize ????? You will hear it being in the room with it, but i have 2 Trinty systems So I have many fans going at once. Hmmmmm The fan over the stove,,,bathroom fan and not the quite ones,,, I mean their is always a fan running , with the light on 3 fans are going per box !! your going to hear it !!! As far as the pic above I coundnt see how that would help with flowering,,,,,only Veg and seeds !!


----------



## 1extraclip (Feb 22, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> Yo!
> That lighting looks dangerous!. Having light tubes so close to the reservoir doesn't seem like a good idea....I also can't see that having an affect on bud size....does anybody know more about this?!...seems gimmicky, but I would be interested to hear about and see pics of real results.
> How deep is that reservoir? It looks really shallow....wouldn't you have to change your water almost everyday?
> 
> ...


- The concept with the T5 lights at the bottom is that the lower buds have a light source and dont have to fight with the higher foliage.
- As far as LEDs go check out this comparison grow and be the judge
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/124858-setting-suns-growledhydro-300w-led-vs-400w-hid-demonstration.html
-Dez...was saying he does not like to grow more than 4 plants at a time
-Thanks for the noise comparison. Would I be able to swap the fans for ones with lower noise ratio in your opinion how hard is the mod?
-Also how do you think this thing would operate in a walk in closet? Air flow probs.
Cheers for the opinions.

PS the reservoir is shallow its fed from an external water reservoir.


----------



## 1extraclip (Feb 22, 2011)

Deznuts said:


> No 4 at a time is what "I" found to be the best for me,,,,,,,4 plants in 6inch blocks,,,,, im thinkin of trying these 4 inch blocks I got and do a few more !!! I just couldnt see more than 4 at a time with the 6inch blocks,,,I would think they would be fighting for the light THEY GET SO DAMN BIG !!! with 4 every girl get her own corner to do her thing,,,,, the noize ????? You will hear it being in the room with it, but i have 2 Trinty systems So I have many fans going at once. Hmmmmm The fan over the stove,,,bathroom fan and not the quite ones,,, I mean their is always a fan running , with the light on 3 fans are going per box !! your going to hear it !!! As far as the pic above I coundnt see how that would help with flowering,,,,,only Veg and seeds !!


So you dont hear it outside the room?


----------



## yourlocal420 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya I agree on the people that hate on the trinity are the ones that cant afford it. I have had my first trinity for a year now and my second one for about 6 months. I also equipped them both with a control wizard co2 controller and full growtronix computer automation. Sure you could build something cheaper as far as tents go. But like Deez I love my stealth and I can crank out 600 grams every 15 days from my smart phone! Hate all you want but I am satisfied.


----------



## Wishbuilder (Feb 22, 2011)

i hear the super closet is nice,what kind of primary carbon filter do use and what kind of carbon filters do they use on their air intakes? you know just incase you lose power while your not home the smell could creep out.




[/IMG]


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 23, 2011)

-I don't think you can flower effectively with a T5.....I think that the lower cutoff may just be a necessary evil...electrocuting yourself doesn't have to be though...LOL.
-An external reservoir on a "stealth" cabinet?! defeats the point a bit doesn't it?
-Dude...that LED thread is HUGE!!! Can you point me to the juicy pic pages? Sorry...I am being lazy, but it is late.
-Dez....do you have the same hydro system in your cabinet that i do?
-I think it is possible to swap the fans....how handy are you? they are built in to the cabinet. two of them are attached to ducting and the glass lighting tube....one is inside (probably not the noise maker)....and one is attached to the carbon filter...
-I think a walk in would be fine.....does it get really hot or cold in there?
-I am not at my place right now....I will check the filter brand when I get back. I had a small odor issue. I used electrical tape to seal the connection between the exhaust fan and the filter and it solved it straight away.....I don't think mine was fit snuggly.....but now the only time it smells is when I open my doors. :0)


----------



## 1extraclip (Feb 23, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> -Dude...that LED thread is HUGE!!! Can you point me to the juicy pic pages? Sorry...I am being lazy, but it is late.


http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/124858-setting-suns-growledhydro-300w-led-vs-400w-hid-demonstration-103.html

The bottom line is the LED yielded more. And the smoke was better.


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow....Then i saw her buds....Now I'm a believer!
Not a trace of doubt in my mind.
I'm in love, Ooooohhhh...I'm a believer!
I couldn't leave her if I tried.


----------



## 1extraclip (Mar 24, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> Wow....Then i saw her buds....Now I'm a believer!
> Not a trace of doubt in my mind.
> I'm in love, Ooooohhhh...I'm a believer!
> I couldn't leave her if I tried.


Yeah that journal made me a believer too.


----------



## vic smush (Mar 25, 2011)

I purchased purchased a superlocker and im pretty pleased with my purchase. For me time is money because i have a job and do not have time to read how to grow or go back and forth to home depot. The investment was well worth it and once i got dialed in i started smooth sailing.


----------



## Isisyogi (May 12, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> I agree with bigv and raw, you must be out of your mind to spend close to 4 grand on that. if you add up everything it comes with your paying WAY over $1000 for someone to just put it together. The guys who made this got a good thing going and are making some big dollars on ignorant people who spend money first and research later



For many, like myself, we can't have a tent around. I've got kids and clients going in and out of my home regularly. I need a unit that is cloaked in appearance. A large file cabinet, locker looking thing does the trick. The way I look at the extra money is that I am paying for the warranty, lifetime support, complete set up, and most importantly, PRIVACY. By ordering online, not one single person knows about my grow. That is priceless (and also the first rule of farming). While I could financially afford to do a much bigger system on the cheaper side, nothing would compare with the piece of mind I have knowing that no one knows about my grow, no one can accidentally walk in on my grow, and no one has to come fix any problem that I might have while growing. For those of us who choose a stealth unit such as the Trinity, I believe that convenience is a motivating word. For those of you who continually wish to bash those of us who seek plug and plays, I would ask why? What's the point? Different strokes for different folks. How about we just focus on sharing the perks of the biz and the info needed to grow your biz?


----------



## mysticaldebris (May 31, 2011)

Just joined and first post... I'm completely new to this, need something stealth but don't have the ability to build anything right now. Got the money though and the reviews are good, so I'm looking to order my trinity in the next couple weeks. How would this do in the winter out in a garage? I've got a storage room in my garage that should do perfectly. I'm in NE Ohio where temps can get pretty low. Would I have to watch out for anything or is it better to leave it inside? Got a 2 bedroom condo, but got a lot of garage space that I can use. Any input would be awesome! Please let me know and thanks = ) And for those that got one... how is the packaging? Is there supercloset markings on it? (got a local police chief on the third floor of my condo, definitely don't want him seeing a huge plant growing closet). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yourlocal420 (Dec 29, 2011)

mysticaldebris said:


> Just joined and first post... I'm completely new to this, need something stealth but don't have the ability to build anything right now. Got the money though and the reviews are good, so I'm looking to order my trinity in the next couple weeks. How would this do in the winter out in a garage? I've got a storage room in my garage that should do perfectly. I'm in NE Ohio where temps can get pretty low. Would I have to watch out for anything or is it better to leave it inside? Got a 2 bedroom condo, but got a lot of garage space that I can use. Any input would be awesome! Please let me know and thanks = ) And for those that got one... how is the packaging? Is there supercloset markings on it? (got a local police chief on the third floor of my condo, definitely don't want him seeing a huge plant growing closet).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I wouldn't recommend the trinity in a garage for many reasons.

1. You need to keep your ambient air temp at 60~65ish or your cabs will run way too hot! A Ohio winter, or mid july summer would be way too much for your plants, I would recommend keeping your closet in a spare bedroom.

2. Noise, even tho they say they are stealth, and from a distance they are, they still hum like a huge computer server or something.

3. Odor, they include a pan cake fan and an OdorSok, the odor sok don't even make it thru veg, I added a foothill filter carbon filter fan on the inside of my cabs to keep the smell from creeping out of the cabs.

How they will be delivered will be FedEx Ground Truck Freight, the most incompetent assholes I have ever met, both times they missed the 2nd truck with the liftgate that I paid an extra 75 dollars for, delivered my cabs a day late and with dents! I called FedEx to complain and they wanted to know exactly what was damaged and the purpose of what I ordered etc, so I just said fuck it and lived with it. The driver unbanded them from the skid and left the 1x6's in the middle of the street along with the metal bands. And was a real prick to boot. Here is what it looks like right off the pallet.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Isisyogi (Jan 2, 2012)

Erased post


----------



## 1GrowzR33f3r (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Every 1 I Need To Know What I Will Need To Replace If I Get The Supercloset Trinity . Hoping To Start A Grow Journal On Some Purple Urkel


----------



## budman520 (Apr 16, 2012)

im thinking about getting one. how much can i expect each plant to produce?


----------



## marawana (Jun 27, 2012)

my buddy has a trinity and loves it, but in my last HT magazine I saw an ad for this big ol cabinet: http://www.fullbloomhydroponics.net/earth-cab-pro-xl/ It's quite a bit cheaper but doesn't look like its as durable. Anyone use these guys? 

I'm leaning towards that or the producer; http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/the-producer as I don't really care too much about dual veg. I have another home made box for that.


----------



## CrownPrince (Jun 30, 2012)

I picked up a supercube from supercloset...going on week 4 so far and pretty happy. the plants r growing with a vengeance


----------



## CrownPrince (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to get the producer next, think thats a better one than the products supercloset produce


----------



## SmokeySmurf82 (Sep 9, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> FUUUUUUCK THAT.. give my 4 grand and ill grow you pounds.. you cant with that BS


So your tellin me if he give you 4 grand, you'll safely hand deliver him a pound every 3 months....forever?? yea...didn't think so


----------



## papii706 (Sep 16, 2012)

Check these guys out if you want a very stealth grow cabinet, Great customer service and top notch accessories. http://www.actechwi.com/category-s/1865.htm also check out the YouTube cabinet walkaround as mike (owner) explains the components of this supercloset killer. I just ordered mine and awaiting its arrival. These guys at AC Tech are on top of there game, you would have to be a fool to buy any other brand. If you can't find the YouTube link just search Stanley 336 in the YouTube searchbar. If you speak with them tell them Chris referred you. I am not a spammer nor do I work for this company I Just want people who are interested in quality to witness.


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn those things are expensive... I can't imagine the horror of being stuck using something that size, I am having trouble managing temps with 3 600's in an 8x8 space right now (including a small air conditioner) but I have bare bulbs... if you have enough money to blow on one of these I'd think sacrificing (or building) a room shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## DontSmokeThat (Oct 4, 2012)

marawana said:


> my buddy has a trinity and loves it, but in my last HT magazine I saw an ad for this big ol cabinet: http://www.fullbloomhydroponics.net/earth-cab-pro-xl/ It's quite a bit cheaper but doesn't look like its as durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Trinity 3.0 and love it. People whine about the price, but grow cabinets are not made for people whom can't afford it, no how to create their own, or those whom and have no worries about being busted with it. They are simply to make things easier for a rookie to get started with minimal failure or be a get started immediately solution. As long as you treat it as such, you will win. It's not a miracle product, just an off-the-shelf ready-to-go ordeal. The plant growth is STILL up to you.


----------



## Manchesterdale (May 21, 2013)

Im happy to hear you likt the trinity.. i am about to get the trinity 3.0 supercabinet.. any suggestions? money isnt to much an issue.. i want the biggest yeilds possible... so i can upgrade whatever i want. lights, fan, ect...


----------

